# Boer Goat questions



## HouseElfLamanchas (Apr 12, 2013)

Hi,

I have a few questions about breeding Boer goats. onder:

My first question is if you breed a purebred to a 75% what percentage would that make the kid? 
2. how do you tally up the percentages?
3. Can you get a full blood out of a purebred? 
4. What do you have to have to get a purebred? 
5. are un registered boer goats worthy of reservation fees? 

:-| i think thats it... if i have more along the way ill ask  Boer goat owners only please if you own dairy and Boer feel free to give me some input


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

Here's a great website: http://www.czerwonytrop.com/inb/
It's actually a linbreeding calculator, but it gives the % of each animal in your animal. Give it a try; it's sort of hard to explain!


----------



## HouseElfLamanchas (Apr 12, 2013)

LLNkikos said:


> Here's a great website: http://www.czerwonytrop.com/inb/
> It's actually a linbreeding calculator, but it gives the % of each animal in your animal. Give it a try; it's sort of hard to explain!


0.0.... nope nope that didnt work either i have no clue because the buck and the doe are not even related....


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

A 75% doe, and a fullblood boer buck makes 88% boer kids.

You can never get a fullblood boer from a percentage or purebred.

I'll post a tally chart in a minute. But it's easy, if the buck is fullblood, add 100 to the number of percentage the doe is, then divide by 2.

93.75% is purebred status for a doe, 96.875% is purebred status for a buck.

I'm not sure what you meant by the last question...


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

100% Fullblood Boer Buck Bred To Any Doe = 50% Boer Kids
100% Fullblood Boer Buck Bred To A 50% Boer Doe = 75% Boer Kids
100% Fullblood Boer Buck Bred To A 75% Boer Doe = 88% Boer Kids
100% Fullblood Boer Buck Bred To A 88% Boer Doe = 94% Boer Kids (Doe Kids Only - American Purebred Boer)
100% Fullblood Boer Buck Bred To A 94% Boer Doe = 97% Boer Kids (American Purbred Boer Kids)
100% Fullblood Boer Buck Bred To A 97% Boer Doe = 98.4% Boer Kids (American Purbred Boer Kids)
100% Fullblood Boer Buck Bred To A 98.4% Boer Doe = 99.2% Boer Kids (American Purebred Boer Kids)
100% Fullblood Boer Buck Bred To A 100% Fullblood Boer Doe = 100% Fullblood Boer Kids


----------



## HouseElfLamanchas (Apr 12, 2013)

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> 100% Fullblood Boer Buck Bred To Any Doe = 50% Boer Kids
> 100% Fullblood Boer Buck Bred To A 50% Boer Doe = 75% Boer Kids
> 100% Fullblood Boer Buck Bred To A 75% Boer Doe = 88% Boer Kids
> 100% Fullblood Boer Buck Bred To A 88% Boer Doe = 94% Boer Kids (Doe Kids Only - American Purebred Boer)
> ...


 I already got all the full blood percentage stuff but its the percentage to the percentage that I'm concerned about. is there any way that can be explained? because my mom has a 99 percent pure bred buck and we bred him to a bunch of percentage does.


----------



## ptgoats45 (Nov 28, 2011)

Add 99 to whatever percentage your does are then divide by 2. That will give you the percentage of the kids.

99% to 50% = 74.5%
99% to 75% = 87%
99% to 88% = 93.5%


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

^^ Agree.

It's the same formula no matter what. One percent plus the other, then divide by 2.

If you have say a 75% buck, bred to a 63% doe. Add 75+63=138. Then divide by 2. 138÷2=69%

88% + 91% = 179. 179÷2=89.5%

Get it?


----------



## HouseElfLamanchas (Apr 12, 2013)

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> ^^ Agree.
> 
> It's the same formula no matter what. One percent plus the other, then divide by 2.
> 
> ...


Yes thank you both so much  this helped alot  :hi5:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

No problem!  :hi5:


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Who are the reg. With? I was looking at a 98% buck but was concerned I wouldn't get my 50% so called abga and the lady told me basically that since he's close to 100% they treat him as 100%. I asked if she was sure. She put me on hold to ask someone else and came back and said yes totally sure. So I would call and ask.....I passed on him SK don't know if she was for sure right


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

I don't think her information was correct, since 100% would mean Fullblood. And no matter how much breeding up you do with a percentage, the closest you can get is 99.999....% which is still considered American purebred, still not 100% or Fullblood.
I think they even have it on their site that purebred will never be fullbloods :scratch:


----------



## NWIndianaBoers (Mar 18, 2013)

The purebred buck is treated as a fb only when breeding to percentage does so you don't get the crazy percentages. So a 98% buck crossed with an unregistered doe gives a 50% kid. That purebred buck will never have a fb offspring. This is how the abga does it anyways.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> I don't think her information was correct, since 100% would mean Fullblood. And no matter how much breeding up you do with a percentage, the closest you can get is 99.999....% which is still considered American purebred, still not 100% or Fullblood.
> I think they even have it on their site that purebred will never be fullbloods :scratch:


I don't think she was right either but still was told 98 with 100 you get 100.......just didn't know if they changed something


----------



## HouseElfLamanchas (Apr 12, 2013)

Jessica84 said:


> Who are the reg. With? I was looking at a 98% buck but was concerned I wouldn't get my 50% so called abga and the lady told me basically that since he's close to 100% they treat him as 100%. I asked if she was sure. She put me on hold to ask someone else and came back and said yes totally sure. So I would call and ask.....I passed on him SK don't know if she was for sure right


Hes reg with abga


----------

